# MECA Alabama State Finals 09/27 @ Audio X in Florence, AL



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I know it's a bit last minute, but if anyone is looking for something to do this Sunday...

MECA Events


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

one last bump


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Took some photos with the phone while at the show and figured I'd share 'em here.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics, Erin!


----------

